# Interview with Bilt Hamber (Pete)



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you start by telling us a little about yourselves and your department? There's a background history of my company Bilt-Hamber Labs at www.bilthamber.com I'm spending inordinate amounts of time in the Laboratory at the moment as we have a research project on the go into self-cleaning coatings - forgive the brevity of my answer, but if I say too much I'll have to Alan Sugar myself with an I'm Fired..

When did you start working for X? 
I started working for myself in 1995


Where are you based? And where can we buy products from?
We're in Essex - we have resellers nationwide

What are you day to day responsibilities? 
Research

Tell me about your first product that your company sold? 
My first product was hydrate 80 a rust converter and barrier system that actually works…

What's the best selling product on the shelf? 
I'm intensely proud and protective of all of my formulations and don't like to categorise them - the anti-corrosion waxes sell in massive volumes so litre wise they're in the running along with the coatings we make, but numbers of detailing products in units are very high

Which are the Staff's favourite products? Why? The detailing products as they're easy to pack!

What piece of detailing kit do you think every detailer should have in their arsenal? (Excluding the obvious stuff like wash mitts, etc.) 
Anti-corrosion waxes - It's amazing the love that's lavished on paint work while sadly the underside and hollow sections are forgotten and left - the aerosol applied waxes take minutes to do and its number 1 best thing to do to save a car from corrosion!! Detail your hollow sections clean the underside spray on wax do it every year- it saves your car's life!

How much testing goes into making a product or choosing one to sell?
It's my main reason for my business - we spend tremendous amounts of time and money testing against any competitor that produces well formulated products - we make sure we stay on our game.

If you could make a new product what would it be? Time

What are the main Values that drive the company? Quality and honesty no hype or bull.

What are the main Challenges the company faces? None really just keep going as we are we love it

Can we expect anything new from you? 
I'm always underway with several ideas

What's different about the company?
Our determination to innovate and improve and not churn out me too poorly made products just for profit.

Where will the company be in say 10 years?
More products will be introduced.

And a bit about you - (Quick fire - One Word/Short answers)

Do you detail cars? My own

What's your dream car? Why? It changes with mood, beer and season

What do you do when you're not selling detailing products? Sell coatings.

What do you drive and how often is it detailed? Mercedes CL65 -weekly

If you could meet anyone, living or dead, who would you meet? Jesus

If you could witness any event past, present or future, what would it be? T-Rex vs Triceratops

If you won the lottery, what is the first thing you would do? Go to work

What's the best/worst gift you've ever given/received? I like my old Irvine flying jacket

What is something you learned in the last week? Endless sleep in my band!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Pete for the Interview


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

cool interview, thanks Whizzer!


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry it is so breif, Pete is running around like a mad man most of the time!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting interview, thanks. I would like to know and ask how the Bilt Hamber name came about please.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

What's different about the company?
Our determination to innovate and improve and not churn out me too poorly made products just for profit.

Nailed it! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> Sorry it is so breif, Pete is running around like a mad man most of the time!


Thanks for answers. Top product from top manufacturer! Still waiting to test rinseless wash:thumb:


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

What are the main Values that drive the company? Quality and honesty no hype or bull.

Having spoken to someone at BH I can confirm this. I got a 100% straight answer when I was expecting at least a little bit of BS. Funny thing, the answer I got could have saved me money, but the honesty and information they gave convinced me to stick what I'm doing already.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I first learned of Bilt Hamber when I joined DW in 2011, and it quickly became my favourite brand, and it still is due to their stuff actually doing what they say it does, without the need for fancy packaging or advertising. I'm looking forward to using the Dynax UC to protect my mk2 Fiesta!

It's a path I hope they will continue to tread and if it were my company, the slogan would be '*Under-estimated, Over-Engineered*.'

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice little interview, cheers.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Chicane said:


> I first learned of Bilt Hamber when I joined DW in 2011, and it quickly became my favourite brand, and it still is due to their stuff actually doing what they say it does, without the need for fancy packaging or advertising. I'm looking forward to using the Dynax UC to protect my mk2 Fiesta!
> 
> It's a path I hope they will continue to tread and if it were my company, the slogan would be '*Under-estimated, Over-Engineered*.'
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


have a read of this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236894

no way am i slating the product as 2nd time round its still holding up very well now... 4years down the line with just the odd touch up here and there such as jacking points or when ive been off road..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

My favorite manufacturer together with Bouncers and CarPro. Pure quality! Thanks Pete.


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice little interview, cheers.


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm really liking their products, great brand.


----------

